# Kurt vice speed handle



## jdedmon91 (Jan 20, 2018)

I made my self a speed handle for my Kurt vice. I decided to bore and press 3/4 cut off sockets in my wrench because I don’t have a rotary table. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice, do you think you might need a set screw to keep the socket from spinning over time? Any details on the handle itself would be cool too.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jan 20, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Nice, do you think you might need a set screw to keep the socket from spinning over time? Any details on the handle itself would be cool too.



I don’t think so. I have at least .005 press plus 648 locktight so I think it won’t move. It took a good bit of heat to warm the part before I pressed the socket in with my little arbor press


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyM (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Dredb (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice work jdedmon91, I made a Kurt style handle, it's a big improvement on the original crank handle and fast enough for this vise, it's a fairly coarse thread.


----------



## hman (Jan 22, 2018)

Slick!


----------

